# pics of coilovers on audi 4000



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

ok well at least half of you guys know about my project and have seen the pic of how this car sit a LITTLE high suspsension-wise....
so im wondering how do the coilovers work on the 400 do the perches come out, i saw theyre welded on the rears...
ive gone to 2bennet.com a few times and there pictures suck the big one (when there is any)
so i just wanna get an idea


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (glibobbo21)*









pic bump


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (glibobbo21)*

I'll get some pics for you tomorrow. Right now I am shy 2 jack stands so I can't get my car totally airborne for you. But I can take pics of the 2bennett coils, a rear-sway bar mod (with details) and also the vented rear brake setup some other people were asking about. Its been a week since I've touched my project (which is admitted a touch less involved than yours) but I feel guilty








TTYL


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (billzcat1)*

I am still in the process of doing this... Yes, the perch is ground off on the front, and treaded sleeve is slide down the strut housing, and in the rear it is ground, and then a metal ring is welded... Mine would be complete now, however my rear Bilstein Struts are on Backorder, so now my project has come to a hault... Hope to get it going within a week of arrival of the struts!
Much luck, and I have heard only slight complaints about the 2B Coilovers


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (Bboble)*

i dont mean about the coils themselves i just mean the site is kinda iffy
but thanks for feedback guys
i figured thats how it works...so you can kinda set how low the rear are according to where you weld the ring? thats kinda weird?


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (glibobbo21)*

Anyone checked out these?
http://www.2bennett.com They have some cool looking coil overs.


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (gliplow)*

That's who they're talking about.


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

Oh never mind..







I plan to order some here soon


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (glibobbo21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glibobbo21* »_i figured thats how it works...so you can kinda set how low the rear are according to where you weld the ring? thats kinda weird?

Even better than that, you weld the ring on to hold the threaded sleeve, so you have that adjustment, plus the adjustment you could gain by the position of the ring... Awesome system!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (Bboble)*

















How to set the height of the steel ring: first remove the spring seat completely. I also had to grind the strut tube in order to get the sleeve to slide on it. It should still be a very tight fit when you press it on. One thing that helped a lot was keeping the aluminum sleeve hot in hot water and the tube cold.
Install strut insert and cap. Tighten to factory torque spec. The sleeve should sit flush against the bottom of the strut cap. The weld-on ring goes flush at the bottom. Mark the position, remove strut insert, and weld collar on. I had all my stuff powdercoated when I was done. 
At the bottom of the adjustment, my CQ will tuck tire with this setting.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: pics of coilovers on audi 4000 (Bboble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bboble* »_Even better than that, you weld the ring on to hold the threaded sleeve, so you have that adjustment, plus the adjustment you could gain by the position of the ring... Awesome system!

yeah tahts what i meant by that

and BTW thanks alot for your quickness i really appreciate it
thanks


----------

